# Festivals and holidays 2014 (Thai year 2557)



## Song_Si

The list below shows the public holidays as well as some of the more important nationwide celebrations that aren't national holidays. 

Note that the National Holidays are also observed by Thai consulates and embassies abroad, something to be aware of when applying for a visa. As these offices also close for the national holidays of the country in which they are situated, pays to check (see example next post)

As many of the most important holidays on the Thai calendar are based on the lunar calendar, they occur on different days from year to year. I'll amend this thread as required, am not 100% sure on some of the days as websites vary. 

Some of these days are also days when alcohol sales are prohibited, bars closed. These include: Makha Bucha, Visakha Bucha, Asarna Bucha, Wan Khao Phansa & Buddhist Lent day.


*2014 - 2557*

*New Year’s Day*
The beginning of the western New Year is a national holiday in Thailand, one of three “new year” holidays celebrated every year.
New Year 2014
Wednesday, 1 January 2014

*National Children's Day*
Saturday 11 January 2014
Held second Saturday of January each year.

*Chinese New Year*
The beginning of the Chinese lunar year is celebrated in the Chinatowns of every city throughout Thailand. Some businesses close for the day, but it is not a national holiday except (from 2012) in the southern provinces of Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat and Satun.
Chinese New Year 2014
Friday, 31 January 2014

*Makha Bucha*
Makha Bucha celebrates the Buddha’s first sermon in to his disciples.
Friday, 14 February 2014

*Chakri Day*
Chakri Day commemorates the founding of the current dynasty by its first king, Rama I.
Chakri 2013
Sunday, 6 April 2014
Monday, 7 April 2014 (Substitute day holiday for Chakri Day)

*Songkran*
Songkran is the traditional Thai New Year, generally celebrated as a water festival. Be prepared to get wet all over as revelers abound, ready to soak you as a form of celebrating this season!

Songkran 2014
Sunday, 13 April 2014
Monday, 14 April 2014
Tuesday, 15 April 2014
Wednesday, 16 April 2014

*Thailand Labor Day*
International Labor Day is also celebrated as a national holiday, even though there isn’t much ado about it. Some businesses may be closed.
Thursday, 1 May 2014

*Coronation Day*
Celebrates the day when the current king Rama IX was crowned in 1949.
Monday, 5 May 2014

*Royal Ploughing Ceremony*
An ancient royal rite held in Thailand to mark the traditional beginning of the rice-growing season
TBA

*Visakha Bucha / Vesak Day*
The holiest Buddhist holiday celebrates the birth, enlightenment and entry into nirvana of the Buddha.
Tuesday, 13 May 2014

*Mid Year Closing Day (Banks and Financial Institutions)*
Tuesday 1 July 2014

*Asalha Puja (Asarnha Bucha) Day*
Commemorates the Buddha’s first sermon in the Deer Park in Benares and the founding of the Buddhist sangha.
Full moon of the eighth lunar month
Friday, 11 July 2014

*Buddhist Lent Day (Wan Khao Phansa)*
This day marks the beginning of the Buddhist ‘lent’ period, a time when monks are supposed to retreat to their temples while new life springs forth.
Saturday, 12 July 2014

*H.M. The Queen’s Birthday*
Her Majesty the Queen’s birthday is a national holiday, also serving as the country’s Mothers’ Day as well.
Tuesday, 12 August 2014

*Chulalongkorn Memorial Day*
Celebration of the death anniversary of Thailand’s one of the most revered kings, Rama V.
Thursday, 23 October 2014

*End of Buddhist Lent Day (Wan Awk Phansa)*
This day marks the end of the Buddhist ‘lent’ period or the Rains Retreat.
TBC October 2014

*Thod Kathin*
Presentation of Monk’s Robes after Rains Retreat.
TBC for 2014

*Loy Kratong*
While it is not marked a national holiday, it is an evening when Thais pay respect to the goddess of the waters by floating candlelit offerings on any and all waterways around the kingdom. Held on evening of the full moon of the 12th month in the traditional Thai lunar calendar
Loy Krathong 2014
Friday, 7 November 2014

*H.M. The King’s Birthday*
His Majesty the King’s birthday is celebrated throughout the country and also
Friday, 5 December 2014

*Thai Constitution Day*
Celebrates the date in 1932 when the country was granted its first constitution.
Wednesday, 10 December 2014

*New Years’ Eve*
The day before the Western New Year day is always marked a national holiday.
Wednesday, 31 December 2014

***********************


Appreciate any corrections/amendments.
Happy holidays!


----------



## Song_Si

*For people traveling to Cambodia*

*Public Holidays in Cambodia for the Year 2013*

January 01 International New Year Day
January 07 Victory over Genocide Day
February 1 and 4 - Funeral for the late King Norodom Sihanouk
February 25 Meak Bochea Day
March 08 International Women Day
April 14, 15, 16 Khmer New Year Day
May 01 International Labor Day
May 13, 14, 15 King's Birthday, Norodom Sihamoni
May 24 Visak Bochea Day
May 28 Royal Plowing Ceremony
June 01 International/Cambodian Children Day
June 18 King's Mother Birthday, Norodom Monineath Sihanouk
September 24 Constitutional Day
October 3, 4, 5 Pchum Ben Day
October 15 King's Father Birthday, Norodom Sihanouk
October 23 Paris Peace Agreements Day
October 29 King's Coronation Day, Norodom Sihamoni
November 09 Independence Day
November 16, 17, 18 Water Festival Ceremony
December 10 International Human Rights Day

The public holidays listed above is referred to the Cambodian Royal Government's sub-decree Nº 186 , signed on October 22, 2012 by Prime Minister HUN SEN, stated about holidays for government's and private company's officers.

Source


----------



## Song_Si

*Malaysia - Embassy Holidays 2013*

*Malaysia 2013*

We advise you to use the below as a guide but always to check with your local Malaysian Embassy to get the most up to date information regarding National holidays.
NOTE: These holidays IN ADDITION to Thailan'd national public holiday.

1 January - New Year's Day
24 January - Prophet Muhammad's Birthday
27 January - Thaipusam
1 February - Federal Territory Day
10-11 February - Chinese New Year
1 May - Labour Day
24 May - Wesak Day
1 June - Agong's Birthday
8-9 August - Hari Raya Puasa
31 August - Malaysia National Day
16 September - Malaysia Day
15 October - Hari Raya Haji
3 November - Deepavali
5 November - Awal Muharram
25 December - Christmas Day

Embassy:
Office Hours : Monday – Friday 9.00am – 1.00pm / 2.00pm – 5.00pm
Consular Hours : Monday – Friday 9.30am – 11.30am (Visa Application)
2.30pm – 5.00pm (Visa Collection)
9.30am – 1.00pm / 2.00pm – 5.00pm (Legalization)

Source - Royal Thai Embassy Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Song_Si

*Vegetarian Festival on the Thai Calendar*

*Vegetarian Festival on the Thai Calendar*

Every year, the people of Thailand celebrate a vegetarian festival. This Thailand festival is an annual celebration that occurs during the ninth lunar month of the Chinese calendar. The ninth lunar month can occur during the months of September or October in any given year. 
Many Thai people observe this vegetarian festival, even if they do not eat Thai vegetarian food throughout the rest of the year. The festival is popular throughout Thailand, and especially in areas with large populations of Chinese immigrants, such as Bangkok, Chiang Mai, and Phuket.


*Phuket Vegetarian Festival*

The Phuket Vegetarian Festival is an annual event held during the ninth lunar month of the Chinese calendar. It is believed that the vegetarian festival and its accompanying sacred rituals bestow good fortune upon those who religiously observe this rite. During this time, local residents of Chinese ancestry strictly observe a 10-day vegetarian or vegan diet for the purposes of spiritual cleansing and merit-making. Sacred rituals are performed at various Chinese shrines and temples and aesthetic displays such as walking barefooted over hot coals and ascending ladders with bladed rungs are performed by entranced devotees known as "Ma Song".

Refer to this post *Vegetarian Festival*


----------

